# Any effective remedies out there to stop horse flies biting?



## daisalph (17 June 2009)

I know you can't deter the approach of horse flies with repellents as they're attracted to the sight of their prey but wonder if anyone out there has had any success with an application to discourage them from landing or biting?


----------



## MistletoeMegan (17 June 2009)

I feed Brewers Yeast as a deterrent and it has worked very well on my horse.

You can get it from Holland &amp; Barrett, but I was able to find a 5kg tub at Charnwood Milling which was only about £7. If you have a number of horses, they do it in 20kg sacks.


----------



## jennygorwill (17 June 2009)

I use garlic ( Wendells) ,a month before the flies are due I start adding either the granules or 2-3  fresh cloves to the feed.

We have burrowing sandflies and mosquitoes and I notice there are a lot less bites and welts when I use the garlic.
 I dont use any other fly repellant other than a small 
spray  of Bronco to the end of her tail.
Other than that I dont put any spray on her skin.


----------



## hellybelly6 (20 June 2009)

Have you tried the shoo tag from hilton herbs?


----------



## Eaglestone (20 June 2009)

I have had very good results with Coopers, quite expensive, but they do not seem to land on their prey  
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Coopers-Fly-Repellent-Plus-600ml/productinfo/COO9010661/


----------



## cellie (20 June 2009)

Friend is  using  global herbs fly off it stinks but seems to work the flies are  even avoiding the pooh.


----------



## hussar (20 June 2009)

I find PowerPhaser from leovet very effective against horseflies but be warned - it absolutely stinks!


----------



## salee (22 June 2009)

Fly/tick/louse repellent &amp; killer.

there is a tread on a french forum about this in relation to preventing tick borne disease.

there are several products sold for use on cows which owners here swear by,

VERSATRINE (spelling may be wrong sorry), &amp; **BUTOX , 

both as pour on sort of oily stuff which you put along the spine one evening and it soaks in and lasts for several weeks. although expensive you  only use a small amount and a small bottle lasts ages. 
i paid 23 euro (£19?) for 250 ml of butox at a local pharmacy the recommended dose for my 15.2hh trotter is 10-15 ml a go.

some also use cow ear tags tied to headcollars &amp; fly rugs but these seem less effective.

** the active drug in both Butox &amp; coopers -as mentioned above- is deltamethrin, which is part of the ingredients used in the advantix collar  for dogs, just so you  know.

i just wish they could make something which really works for us humans too. bye


----------

